# en pièce jointe / ci-joint



## Reine

Je vous adresse en pièce jointe ... / Je vous prie de bien vouloir trouver en pièce jointe ...

Merci de m'aviser qui est mieux

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Veuillez ne pas discuter des règles d'accord de _ci-joint_ dans ce fil ; il existe pour cela le fil ci-joint / ci-jointe, ci-joints, ci-jointes - accord.


----------



## tie-break

Moi je préfère une autre tournure : je vous envoie ci-joint...

Ta première phrase convient bien aussi, la deuxième ne me plaît guère.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Bonjour,

comme tie-break l'a dit, "_ci-joint_" est très bon.

J'avoue ne pas avoir beaucoup envoyé de mails en francais, bien plus en anglais/allemand.

Mais ce que je dirais serait surement: "_En pièce-jointe, vous trouverez [blablabla]_".


----------



## IsaSol

Bonjour Reine
Personnellement, dans mes mails, je dis souvent en Pièce Jointe, et même en PJ. Ca me paraît très correct et courant.
Je dis: Veuillez trouver ci-joint....quand j'envoie un document annexe sur un support papier.
Attends d'autres propositions.


----------



## josepbadalona

Pour moi, toutes les formules indiquées précédemment sont correctes et courantes. C'est affaire de goût...


----------



## Jorge Méndez

Ici  a Bruxelles dans le vocabulaire diplomatique on utilise ci joint


----------



## Teafrog

J'ai l'habitude de voir "je vous envois ci-joint…" ou 'veuillez trouver ci-joint...'


----------



## Reine

Je sais que dans un email on mets 'ci-joints' et dans une lettre on mets 'sous ce pli'

Mais si on envoie les documents par fax, on mets quoi?

je vous envois _ci-joints_ ou _sous ce pli_?


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Toutes les formules proposées me semblent correctes. 
En ce qui concerne l'envoi par fax on ne peut pas dire "sous ce pli" puisque le "pli" est l'enveloppe qui contient la lettre ou, par extension, la lettre contenue dans l'enveloppe.....qui n'existe pas dans l'envoi par fax ! cqfd !!
Bien amicalement


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je vous adresse *sous pli séparé* les documents suivants.


----------



## Ploupinet

Avec "sous pli séparé", je comprends exactement le contraire de "ci-joint"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ploupinet said:


> Avec "sous pli séparé", je comprends exactement le contraire de "ci-joint"


et tu as raison !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Le pli séparé est une enveloppe qui contient les documents annoncés et que l'on *joint *à la lettre de présentation.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

pour les e-mails, peut-on dire: Veuillez trouver en pièce jointe tous les documents que vous nous avez demandés"?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, on peut. Mais s'il y a plusieurs documents, le pluriel est alors obligatoire ("en pièces jointes"). Le singulier reste envisageable si toutes les pièces se trouvent dans une unique archive attachée à l'e-mail. Question de logique !


----------



## sanchez90

En pièce jointe et ci-joint sont interchangeables lorsqu'on écrit un e-mail?


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour moi, ces deux expressions le sont. J'ai tendance à utiliser "en pièce jointe" plus naturellement, mais cela ne me dérangerait pas de changer pour la seconde formulation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je préfère _ci-joint_ pour les annexes des lettres papier, mais _en pièce jointe_ pour les fichiers joints à un courriel.


----------



## sanchez90

Merci Maître. C'est un courriel. Donc: pièce jointe


----------

